# Engraver for DEU Name Tags in Calgary



## ABRMS (15 Sep 2008)

Hi............Was wondering if anyone out there can give me the name of an Engraving Shop in Calgary that can make DEU Name Tags.  Have had them ordered through 2 different units at my last base and have had no luck getting them in..........

Thanks in advance for your help........


----------



## MCpl. Burwell (15 Sep 2008)

Just go to any mall and show them what you want. There is an extremely high chance that you will find what you are looking for.


----------



## geo (15 Sep 2008)

You should go to QM and find out what name tags they do have "in stock"
Smith is a really popular one.  Couple of years back, I got 30 guys to wear "SMITH" name tags... Guard commander never noticed (but the area CWO did  )


----------



## MCpl. Burwell (15 Sep 2008)

haha, that is a good one!


----------



## Lt(NL) Lawton (30 Dec 2008)

The biggest problem you will find by going to just any engraving shop is that you will pay a stinking fortune for one tag. here's a link to check out http://landmsales0.tripod.com they even offer free shipping for quantity over 5 pieces


----------



## Good2Golf (30 Dec 2008)

Lt(NL) Lawton said:
			
		

> The biggest problem you will find by going to just any engraving shop is that you will pay a stinking fortune for one tag. here's a link to check out http://landmsales0.tripod.com they even offer free shipping for quantity over 5 pieces



Lt(NL) Lawton:

If you are going to advertise the products that your business provides, you must post to the Buy/Sell/Trade sub-board, following the Buy/Sell/Trade guidelines stated by Mr. Bobbitt, the Milnet.ca site owner.

To do otherwise is against the Milnet.ca Conduct Guidelines (Read here)  (see also, avoiding the Warning System)

Other members of the board have commercial enterprises and provide goods and services, but they do so in an entirely above-board manner, not by using phrases such as "...they even offer free shipping..." when the "they" is in fact, "you." (<- note that tricky phrasing to feign impartiality rarely works with us.)

You can start a new post in the Buy/Sell/Trade forum listing what products and services you have to offer so that your post will show up when other Milnet.ca users search for various items (as most of them will/should do.)   Your other thread in the regular boards has been removed.

Welcome to Milnet.ca.

*The Milnet.ca Staff*


----------



## Lerch (30 Dec 2008)

Aren't you able to get the nametags through the QM anyway? Just like when ordering nametapes?


----------



## Lt(NL) Lawton (31 Dec 2008)

Sorry all. I have had issues trying to get my name out with other forums like this . I will repost in the buy sell/trade board.


----------

